# [Solved] 'Switched to clocksource tsc' makes 60s delay

## Oniryczny

Hello,

I did an upgrade from 3.10.7 to 3.12.21-r1

when kernel boots I get "Switched to clocksource tsc" and waits for about 60 seconds

I never had such thing before

also I used to have "Waiting for uevents to be proceeded" and that was changing font/resolution of console

now I have all bigger in the console tho startx works fine.

Still, I use genkernel to build new kernel, 

I always do something wrong and building custom one fails   :Sad: 

----------

## s4e8

I suspect it relative to crypto(SSE/AES base) initialization.

----------

## Oniryczny

so I can turn it off with option --menuconfig?

----------

## Maitreya

Do you have a Radeon card? Because it sounds like its looking for its firmware while just showing you that messge last.

----------

## Oniryczny

Yes I do have HD7750 on my M5A99X EVO   :Smile: 

----------

## chithanh

60 seconds delay is typical for missing firmware in your kernel. Set CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE and CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR as per http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon#Firmware

----------

## Oniryczny

so after 3.10.7 it's changed again

I didn't need that earlier...

added proper blobs

the video changes

but still waiting about a minute as before...

----------

## Hu

What is the output of dmesg | grep -C10 clocksource?

----------

## Oniryczny

```

# dmesg | grep -C10 clocksource

[    0.767861] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.767900] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.767934] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:01:00.0

[    0.768054] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.768097] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.768119] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.774607] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.774683] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009d800-0x0009ffff]

[    0.774685] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xbd82a000-0xbfffffff]

[    0.774687] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xbdf00000-0xbfffffff]

[    0.774800] Switched to clocksource hpet

[    0.776272] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.776311] ACPI: bus type PNP registered

[    0.776401] system 00:00: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

[    0.776438] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.776847] system 00:01: [io  0x040b] has been reserved

[    0.776883] system 00:01: [io  0x04d6] has been reserved

[    0.776919] system 00:01: [io  0x0c00-0x0c01] has been reserved

[    0.776955] system 00:01: [io  0x0c14] has been reserved

[    0.776990] system 00:01: [io  0x0c50-0x0c51] has been reserved

[    0.777026] system 00:01: [io  0x0c52] has been reserved

--

[    1.500757] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GTT: 1024M 0x0000000040000000 - 0x000000007FFFFFFF

[    1.500795] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=1024M, BAR=256M

[    1.500829] [drm] RAM width 128bits DDR

[    1.500908] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 8203646 kiB

[    1.500943] [TTM] Zone   dma32: Available graphics memory: 2097152 kiB

[    1.500978] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator

[    1.501014] [TTM] Initializing DMA pool allocator

[    1.501062] [drm] radeon: 1024M of VRAM memory ready

[    1.501097] [drm] radeon: 1024M of GTT memory ready.

[    1.501131] [drm] Loading VERDE Microcode

[    2.427469] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3812.806 MHz

[    3.429129] Switched to clocksource tsc

[   61.682512] radeon 0000:01:00.0: radeon_uvd: Can't load firmware "radeon/TAHITI_uvd.bin"

[   61.682555] [drm] GART: num cpu pages 262144, num gpu pages 262144

[   61.683465] [drm] probing gen 2 caps for device 1002:5a16 = 31cc82/0

[   61.683503] [drm] PCIE gen 2 link speeds already enabled

[   61.696103] [drm] PCIE GART of 1024M enabled (table at 0x0000000000040000).

[   61.696229] radeon 0000:01:00.0: WB enabled

[   61.696265] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x0000000040000c00 and cpu addr 0xffff88042b1cec00

[   61.696305] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 1 use gpu addr 0x0000000040000c04 and cpu addr 0xffff88042b1cec04

[   61.696345] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 2 use gpu addr 0x0000000040000c08 and cpu addr 0xffff88042b1cec08

[   61.696384] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 3 use gpu addr 0x0000000040000c0c and cpu addr 0xffff88042b1cec0c
```

I did entry to load proper blobs for my Radeon HD7750

----------

## s4e8

Your problem is firmware. My setup sometimes very slow boot after "switch to clocksource tsc", and faster again before disk enumeration. The "switch to clocksource tsc" happened between crypto initializations.

----------

## Oniryczny

so what can I do?

----------

## s4e8

 *Oniryczny wrote:*   

> so what can I do?

 

compile radeon as module, or emded firmware into kernel, or use initrd and put firmware there.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-934738-start-0.html

----------

## Oniryczny

I do have it into kernel and xf86-video-ati is compilled    :Confused: 

----------

## krinn

 *Oniryczny wrote:*   

> [code]
> 
> [    3.429129] Switched to clocksource tsc
> 
> [   61.682512] radeon 0000:01:00.0: radeon_uvd: Can't load firmware "radeon/TAHITI_uvd.bin"
> ...

 

it show your time gap

it show the error is not tsc but radeon

it explicitly tell you the error type

and you've been told what would be common error for this symtom by chithanh and a doc to read.

what are you expecting now?

----------

## chithanh

```
 [   61.682512] radeon 0000:01:00.0: radeon_uvd: Can't load firmware "radeon/TAHITI_uvd.bin" 
```

This is the missing firmware. Add it to CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE or build radeon as a module.

----------

## Oniryczny

I did a rebuild of linux-firmware and seems it helped...

```

# dmesg | grep -C10 clocksource

[    0.767853] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.767893] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.767927] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:01:00.0

[    0.768048] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.768091] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.768113] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.774622] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.774698] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009d800-0x0009ffff]

[    0.774700] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xbd82a000-0xbfffffff]

[    0.774701] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xbdf00000-0xbfffffff]

[    0.774820] Switched to clocksource hpet

[    0.776400] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.776439] ACPI: bus type PNP registered

[    0.776557] system 00:00: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

[    0.776595] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.777008] system 00:01: [io  0x040b] has been reserved

[    0.777044] system 00:01: [io  0x04d6] has been reserved

[    0.777080] system 00:01: [io  0x0c00-0x0c01] has been reserved

[    0.777115] system 00:01: [io  0x0c14] has been reserved

[    0.777151] system 00:01: [io  0x0c50-0x0c51] has been reserved

[    0.777187] system 00:01: [io  0x0c52] has been reserved

--

[    2.390018] [drm]   DDC: 0x6560 0x6560 0x6564 0x6564 0x6568 0x6568 0x656c 0x656c

[    2.390056] [drm]   Encoders:

[    2.390089] [drm]     DFP2: INTERNAL_UNIPHY

[    2.390123] [drm] Connector 2:

[    2.390157] [drm]   VGA-1

[    2.390191] [drm]   DDC: 0x6540 0x6540 0x6544 0x6544 0x6548 0x6548 0x654c 0x654c

[    2.390229] [drm]   Encoders:

[    2.390262] [drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

[    2.390339] [drm] Internal thermal controller with fan control

[    2.390404] [drm] radeon: power management initialized

[    2.427483] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3812.801 MHz

[    2.440918] [drm] fb mappable at 0xC1488000

[    2.440954] [drm] vram apper at 0xC0000000

[    2.440988] [drm] size 8294400

[    2.441022] [drm] fb depth is 24

[    2.441056] [drm]    pitch is 7680

[    2.441130] fbcon: radeondrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    2.510200] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 240x67

[    2.515661] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[    2.515689] radeon 0000:01:00.0: registered panic notifier

[    2.515714] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.34.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

--

[    3.179609] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    3.179977]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3

[    3.180210] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    3.182656] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    3.182698] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    3.195496]  sdc: sdc1 < sdc5 >

[    3.196795] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

[    3.237502]  sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 >

[    3.238833] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    3.240292] Freeing unused kernel memory: 768K (ffffffff8183a000 - ffffffff818fa000)

[    3.429122] Switched to clocksource tsc

[    3.437001] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    3.437083] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    3.437152] sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[    3.468246] scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

[    3.500433] GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

[    3.538595] imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

[    3.602906] 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

[    3.604273] 3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

[    3.618988] Adaptec aacraid driver 1.2-0[30200]-ms

[    3.621723] megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

#
```

----------

## Maitreya

Mark your topic solved so other find it when searching, this is a common problem, which is why I guessed it right away.

----------

